# RPL - ICT Problem Solving - Question



## elshorbagy (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello, I'm writing my RPL, I finished most of it but I don't know what to write for this part:
ICT PROBLEM SOLVING (PS)
There is a description here acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0011/5969/Key-Areas-of-Knowledge.pdf

Another thing:
Has anyone tried to buy RPL form from rpl-it.com? Is it a good idea?

Thank you


----------



## m.vettri (Nov 5, 2014)

elshorbagy said:


> Hello, I'm writing my RPL, I finished most of it but I don't know what to write for this part:
> ICT PROBLEM SOLVING (PS)
> There is a description here acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0011/5969/Key-Areas-of-Knowledge.pdf
> 
> ...


Hi,
Buying RPL from websites may be useful only to get an idea. I think you cannot directly use it, because your work experience and the details of the RPL should match. So buy one if you want to get an idea. Otherwise, just do it yourself and submit it. Everything will be good. Dont worry. Try to touch all the areas you have worked. Dont forget anything worth mentioning.


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

elshorbagy said:


> Hello, I'm writing my RPL, I finished most of it but I don't know what to write for this part:
> ICT PROBLEM SOLVING (PS)
> There is a description here acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0011/5969/Key-Areas-of-Knowledge.pdf
> 
> ...


Look at it this way; how did you solve a business problem (Take a use case)? What was the algorithm you used in designing the solution? What was the outcome? Answering these questions, for example, can fill up the section on ICT problem solving!


----------



## karanvir3 (Jul 15, 2015)

can anyone help me with their sample rpl report ?am planning to apply under system analyst or computer and network engineer and ge it assessed by acs .. looking forward for your help guys ..


----------



## sumitn (Mar 8, 2014)

HI Elshorbagy,

Did you finally purchase a sample RPL report for guidance?

Br
Sumit


----------



## elshorbagy (Jul 20, 2015)

sumitn said:


> HI Elshorbagy,
> 
> Did you finally purchase a sample RPL report for guidance?
> 
> ...


No, I read that it is not a good idea. I hired an immigration lawyer to help me


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

How's this rpl thing coming along? Can you share yours with me just to get an idea? It's getting on my nerves now


----------



## satiesque (Feb 22, 2016)

Can anyone share an RPL filled in form for 26111 ICT business analyst or guide me in getting one from somewhere?


----------



## Starnberg (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi!
I was in the same situation late summer 2015, desperetly looking for any kind of RPL just to get an idea on how to structure mine. It took a while but after a while I wrote more than 50 pages always baring in mind, that I wanted to explain ACS what I (exactly) did and how I learned the ICT business analyst role "on-the-job".
I don't want to sound to cruel but even if I could provide with my RPL, I wouldn't send it to you. Your RPL is a very personal description on how you finally ended up to be an ICT business analyst - but if you have any questions regarding the structure of your RPL, I'll be glad to help!

Wish you all the best!

TheJester_MH

------------
RPL - 07.10.15
ACS Assessment #1 - 19.10.2015
EILTS (overall 8.5) - 7.11.15
Updated ACS Assessment - 9.12.2015
EOI 190 Victoria - 11.12.2015
Reply VIC - 19.12.2015
Invitation - 21.12.2015
Visa application - 04.02.2016
Medical Check - 08.02.2016
PCC + Form 80, 1221, 47a, 1229, … - 13.02.2016
CO allocation: :fingerscrossed:
Grant: :fingerscrossed:
…


----------



## abadir81 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi all, just need a word of advice, trying to fill in the 'ICT PROBLEM SOLVING (PS)' section, how many words should I at least aim for? I am trying to fit the 3 notes from information they provide, 'Modelling Tools, Modelling method, Model evaluation and verification'. but I ended up with 280 words. Im trying to reflect every section to my role but I don't want to over feed each section, so is there a limit number of words I should aim for? Many thanks. Mike.


----------



## Starnberg (Feb 22, 2016)

abadir81 said:


> Hi all, just need a word of advice, trying to fill in the 'ICT PROBLEM SOLVING (PS)' section, how many words should I at least aim for? I am trying to fit the 3 notes from information they provide, 'Modelling Tools, Modelling method, Model evaluation and verification'. but I ended up with 280 words. Im trying to reflect every section to my role but I don't want to over feed each section, so is there a limit number of words I should aim for? Many thanks. Mike.


Hi Mike!

I just checked my RPL on how much I wrote in that section and counted 280 words. Roughly half a page in the overall document. Not much actually, compared to the next section.
I hope I can ease your concerns by saying, that for section PK I wrote 22 pages, 15142 words to be exact. The overall size of my RPL exceeded 50 pages at the end.
It took ACS about 5 working days to assess my skills.
Judging by the size of my RPL I had expected that it would take a bit longer - just to read it 

Good luck with assessment!

Cheers,
TheJester_MH

------------
RPL - 07.10.15
ACS Assessment #1 - 19.10.2015
EILTS (overall 8.5) - 7.11.2015
Updated ACS Assessment - 9.12.2015
EOI 190 Victoria - 11.12.2015
Reply VIC - 19.12.2015
Invitation - 21.12.2015
Visa application - 04.02.2016
Medical Check - 08.02.2016
PCC + Form 80, 1221, 47a, 1229, … - 13.02.2016
EILTS of all defendants over 18 - 05.03.2016
CO allocation: no idea
Direct Grant: 07.03.2016
IEO: 26.08.2016
…


----------



## abadir81 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hello, 
Many thanks for your reply, put a shock to the 22 pages for the PK section! 
Can I ask... did you you comment under each section for PK.. example... PK1 Ethics (filled in this section), PK2 Professionalism (Filled in this section) all the way to PK6. Or did you just free write everything.

Alongside this, did you add any evidence (emails, screenshots, feedback references from people). 

Many thanks again and thanks for the 50 page heartache comment! Gonna need a whole weekend for this!
Cheers, 
Mike.


----------



## Starnberg (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey Mike,

The section PROFESSIONAL KNOWLEDGE (PK) is structured with the following bullet points:
-	Ethics 
-	Professionalism 
-	Teamwork Concepts and Issues 
-	Interpersonal Communication 
-	Societal Issues/Legal Issues/Privacy 
-	History and Status of Discipline.
As far as I really had made some experience in the bullet point, I mentioned it. Actually in the same order, e.g.:
I have required and applied this knowledge in the following areas:
-	Ethics:
o "In all my projects both as an ICT business analyst ...etc."
o next experience related to ethics
o and so on...
-	Professionalism 
o experience related to professionalism, etc.

Well I understood the overall reason for an RPL is to explain, how I managed to learn the job as an Business Analyst. I therefore explained situations and lessons I learned during the different projects and roles I had. 
To backup my statement, by both adding employment references and statutory declaration from co-workers both company internal and from an external consultancy from all my skilled relevant jobs.

My first company I worked for doesn't even exist any more so I had to contact my former boss and asked for a statutory declaration. Thank goodness he helped out and so I was able to gather evidence of skills starting way back in Feb. 2001 to now. 
It was a bit tricky to prove my current job as I didn't want to ask my current employer for any employment references. For that I again asked a co-worker to provide the evidence. Together with a simple letter from my current employer stating that I am still working for the company and with two actual pay slips, I managed to prove my current situation too.
The only 'problem' is that you cannot prove anything in the future. You can only provide evidence for any job in the past. So if you don't have enough experience in the past, you might have to wait until you really have the years full.

Cheers,
TheJester_mh


----------



## abadir81 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi and thanks again. 
That is quite detailed response and thanks for the feedback. I'm about to process my RPL by next week (without a rush), will you be be happy if I can contact you directly for some advice? I think I have full grip of this so far, but if I can approach you directly for some advice, it would be highly appreciated. You don't have to agree of course


----------



## Ipschauhan (May 20, 2016)

satiesque said:


> Can anyone share an RPL filled in form for 26111 ICT business analyst or guide me in getting one from somewhere?


Hi Satiesque,

I am in the same boat you are in..Im also planning to apply for 261111, Just wanted to check what stage are you on rite now. 
I can help you with RPL report, as im preparing mine rite now. Got some idea from one of my friend who is in AUS and had to write one. Do contact me, we can help each other.
Thanks


----------



## Starnberg (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

sorry for my late reply but I'm trying to figure out how to send private mails to forum members. 
I'd really like to help (as far as I am able to) but I don't want to openly state my e-mail address.
Any Ideas?:confused2:

Cheers!

Starnberg


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Starnberg said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> sorry for my late reply but I'm trying to figure out how to send private mails to forum members.
> I'd really like to help (as far as I am able to) but I don't want to openly state my e-mail address.
> ...


*Now you have made 5 posts, you have access to the Private Message system.
Click on the user name of the poster in their post, and select "Send PM" - kaju/moderator*


----------



## Amithn (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm above start my rpl process really need some help.. Applying as developer programmer.. Don't know how to begin.


----------



## Amithn (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi, can I get you contact no please


----------



## Lordthomas (Feb 21, 2018)

Ipschauhan said:


> Hi Satiesque,
> 
> I am in the same boat you are in..Im also planning to apply for 261111, Just wanted to check what stage are you on rite now.
> I can help you with RPL report, as im preparing mine rite now. Got some idea from one of my friend who is in AUS and had to write one. Do contact me, we can help each other.
> Thanks


Chauhan, Hello
Could you help with some idea on creating report for RPL please.
I have just started to create one.


----------



## metechnostar (Feb 22, 2018)

Ipschauhan said:


> Hi Satiesque,
> 
> I am in the same boat you are in..Im also planning to apply for 261111, Just wanted to check what stage are you on rite now.
> I can help you with RPL report, as im preparing mine rite now. Got some idea from one of my friend who is in AUS and had to write one. Do contact me, we can help each other.
> Thanks


Dear Chauhan, How can we get in touch? I am also progressing through my RPL and we can help each other. Thanks


----------



## metechnostar (Feb 22, 2018)

Cant send private message to IPS Chauhan


----------



## khans3 (Sep 16, 2021)

Starnberg said:


> Hi!
> I was in the same situation late summer 2015, desperetly looking for any kind of RPL just to get an idea on how to structure mine. It took a while but after a while I wrote more than 50 pages always baring in mind, that I wanted to explain ACS what I (exactly) did and how I learned the ICT business analyst role "on-the-job".
> I don't want to sound to cruel but even if I could provide with my RPL, I wouldn't send it to you. Your RPL is a very personal description on how you finally ended up to be an ICT business analyst - but if you have any questions regarding the structure of your RPL, I'll be glad to help!
> 
> ...


Hi how did u manage ur ielts i am always getting 6 in writing ... from past 2 years


----------

